# First 10 Songs on Shuffle



## KangarooBunny (Jun 10, 2013)

Saw this a while back on another forum and found it pretty interesting. I remember seeing a ton of Modest Mouse.

*What are the first 10 songs that come up on your computer, phone or other music playing device when it's on shuffle? Post em! *

1. All That Remains- Indictment 
2. Atmosphere- Good Times
3. Tool- Lost Keys
4. August Burns Red- Meddler 
5. Parkway Drive- Siren's Song
6. All That Remains- Behind Silence and Solitude
7. Foster The People- Helena Beat
8. Metallica- Fixxxer
9. Chevelle- Saturdays
10. P.O.S.- Stand Up (Let's Get Murdered)


----------



## contraptionated (Jun 11, 2013)

There's No Other Way-Blur
Time- Pink Floyd
Sunny-Liberace 
Sad Songs - Elton John
Shambala- Three Dog Night
Roll With It- Oasis
Another One Bites The Dust- Queen
Nevertheless- Brian Jonestown Massacre
Tuesday Afternoon- Moody Blues
A Day In The Life- The Beatles


----------



## GangaDownUnder (Jun 17, 2013)

Jazzelicious - Sambossa
Mr Scruff - Sweet Smoke
New York Ska Jazz Ensemble - Take Five
The Crystalites - Stranger In Town
Eric Donaldson - No Slave
Regina Spektor - Small Town Moon
The Apples - Chemical Sniffer
Quantic - Cumbia Clash
Ernest Ranglin - Bourbon Street Skank
Alpha Blondy - Rendezvous


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 17, 2013)

Master of Confusion - Blood Ceremony
Silent Scream - Slayer
Per Aspera Ad Inferi - Ghost B.C.
Orion - Metallica
The Frost Giant's Daughter - The Sword
Hey Doctor - Witchcraft
Samsara - High on Fire
Dust - Kylesa
In Bloom - Nirvana
The Sun Has Turned to Black - Electric Wizard


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 18, 2013)

Pink Floyd - In the flesh
Ozzy- Believer
Cheap Trick (Budokan) - Goodnight (live)
The Traveling Wilburys- She's My Baby
The Ramones- Glad to see you go
RIOT- Feel the Same
Roy Orbison- Pretty Paper
SWEET-ACDC
Louis Armstrong & His All-Stars- Basin Street Blues
Van Halen [Firestarter Disc 1] (Gene Simmons Demos 1976)


Man, I wanna keep going! Good stuff I didn't even know I had!


----------



## lolikun (Jun 18, 2013)

Zeds Dead- In the Beginning
Steve Aoki & Afrojack- No Beef
Rusko ft. Amber Coffman- Hold On (Sub Focus remix)
Major Lazer- Original Don
Chemical Brothers- Under the Influence
Oh Shit!- The Illest (PeaceTreaty Remix)
Klaypex- Too Late
Silvio Ecomo & Chuckie- Moombah (Afrojack Remix)
Knife Party- Bonfire
Gregori Klosman- Minibar

I think I might've just shuffled my playlist I have for my subs. Bass-y yeeeeeeee~
(and yes I know I have an awful taste in music. Some may even suggest that one must be high to enjoy such musical compositions lol)


----------



## KangarooBunny (Jun 18, 2013)

Isn't it incredible how much of a variety there is? I only recognize half the artists that have been listed so far. 

It's a good way to find new stuff.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 19, 2013)

1. *P.O.S.* - All Of It 
2. *Blink 182* - Dick Lips 
3. *The Beatles* - Rain
4. *NOFX* - Suits and Ladders
5. *Technology* - Intro (Canciones Modernas)
6. *GDP* - Children Posing
7. *The Avett* *Brothers* - Will You Return?
8. *Operation Ivy* - Healthy Body
9. *Lord Finesse* - Keep It Flowing
10. *Aoi* -The Flop


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 21, 2013)

I just want to know how many people actually listened to 10 songs vs how many just clicked next until they had 10 songs to list.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Jun 21, 2013)

Malevolence said:


> I just want to know how many people actually listened to 10 songs vs how many just clicked next until they had 10 songs to list.


I didn't have to click next, I clicked shuffle and it shuffled my entire library and I just listed the first 10 songs on the list.

Shuffled again and got:

Elysian Fields - Megadeth
Adios - Rammstein
Mantra - Tool
Super Charger Heaven - White Zombie
The Czar - Mastodon
Locomotive - Guns N Roses
What I've Become - Lamb of God
You have just been erased - Austrian Death Machine
Satanic rites of Drugula - Electric Wizard
Nocturne in C minor, OP.48, NO.1 - Chopin


----------



## KangarooBunny (Jun 21, 2013)

^^^ Haha nice. Chopin is a new one.


----------



## A Bloke Down The Pub (Jun 21, 2013)

Heroes - David Bowie
Sitting on Top of the World - Howlin' Wolf
Groovy Times - The Clash
Janie Jones - The Clash
Save Us - John Cale
Birds in Perspex - The Egyptians
Ari's Song - Nico
Death of a Clown - Kinks
Funtime - Iggy Pop
Human Music - Soft Boys


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 22, 2013)

Such an awesome thread idea. Although I was tempted to pick my ten favorite songs here is my list unaltered. 

1. Sinking Stone - Slightly Stoopid
2. Newborn Awakening - The Doors
3. And The Sentence Trails Off... - The Devil Wears Prada
4. Farewell, Mona Lisa - The Dillinger Escape Plan (P.S. I don't know why I am so excited this came up lol)
5. You're Gonna Lose That Girl - The Beatles
6. Niggaz 4 Life - N.W.A LOL!!!!
7. Aftershock - Anthrax
8. Clients - The Red Chord
9. Broken Wings Pt. 1 - Darkest Hour
10. Predator - The Contortionist


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 22, 2013)

Slayer - 213
Slayer - Circle of Beliefs
Slayer - Dittohead
Slayer - Divine Intervention
Slayer - Fictional Reality
Slayer - Killing Fields
Slayer - Mind Control
Slayer - Serenity In Murder
Slayer - Sex, Murder, Art
Slayer - SS-3


Mine only does 1 CD


----------



## DoctorGregHouse (Jun 22, 2013)

Critical Acclaim - Avenged Sevenfold
Across the Universe - The Beatles
We Will Rock You - Queen
Bad Selection - Deadmau5
So Fresh, So Clean - Outkast
Return of the Jedi - Darth & Vader
Keep Your Hands to Yourself - The Georgia Satellites
50/50 - Frank Zappa
A Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum
The Yes and the Y'all - Aesop Rock


----------



## sunni (Jun 22, 2013)

The stokes- Heart in cage
George Barker - Little green bag
umami- sunny
stealers wheels - stuck in the middle with you
i heard it through the grapevine- CCR
I put a spell on you - CCR
all apologies - nirvanna
hard to explain- the stokes
piece of my heart- janis joplin
all my life- foo fighters


----------



## KangarooBunny (Jun 22, 2013)

I like all this. Keep em coming!  Even if you only like Slayer like dude above. Shuffle your Slayer and post it!

August Burns Red- Carol of the Bells
Brother Ali- Pay Them Back
Metallica- The House Jack Built
Lamb ff God- Omerta
Parkway Drive- Sleepwalker
Gorillaz- Slow Country
We Came As Romans- An Ever-Growing Wonder
Shadows Fall- King of Nothing
Killswitch Engage- Rose of Sharyn 
Lamb of God- Blacken The Cursed Sun


----------



## dirtyho1968 (Jun 23, 2013)

Tonight's Shuffle:
Loretta Lynn-Story of My Life
Dayglo Abortions-Proud to be Canadian
Thin Lizzy- Romeo and the Lonely Girl
Radio Birdman-Aloha Steve and Danno
The Osmands-Crazy Horses
Motorhead-Sex and Outrage
Tom Petty-Built To Last
Agent Orange-Bloodstains
TSOL-I'm Tired of Life
Dwarves-Deadly Eye


----------



## MC.DT (Jun 24, 2013)

So I have been uploading all kinds of new music on my ipod for the last 4 hours so I figured I would do a new shuffle so here it is. 

1. Streetlight Manifesto - The Three Of Us
2. Reel Big Fish - Where Have You Been? 
3. The Beatles - Elanor Rigby
4. Anthrax - Indians
5. Modest Mouse - Out Of Gas
6. Bad Religion - The Day That The Earth Stalled
7. The Doors - Albinoni's Adagio In G Minor
8. Megadeth - Peace Sells
9. Lamb Of God - Laid To Rest
10. Suicide Silence - The Price Of Beauty


----------

